# Brainwavz HM5 Pads (Different Colours / Velour / Leather)



## H20Fidelity

Thought you guys might like to check out some of the NEW Brainwavz HM5 pads coming out in different colour variations now. There are currently these different options listed below other than just black leather.

 You can get them on amazon now and MP4Nation will also stock them in a few weeks.
  
*- Leather "extra thick" pads come in:

Black
 Dark Red
 Red
 Brown
 White*

*- Velours* *pads are now available in:*

*Black
 Red*


Here's what they look like on my pair of Shure SRH440.


----------



## earfonia

Fantastic Zen style


----------



## peter123

Very good looking indeed!


----------



## jasonb

I have some coming today.


----------



## H20Fidelity

jasonb said:


> I have some coming today.


 


 Pictures!


----------



## TrollDragon

What a coincidence.
I have the white and red on they way as well...


----------



## Folex

Some of the best pads ever. Great that they are offering different colors.


----------



## H20Fidelity

trolldragon said:


> What a coincidence.
> I have the white and red on they way as well...




For some reason my camera made the red velour pads look pinkish. In person they're more tonal correct, like Santa's suit.


----------



## peter123

h20fidelity said:


> Pictures!


 
 Are you talking to me


----------



## TrollDragon

It is quite the stretch to get the new HM5 pads on the T50RP's without tearing them.


----------



## peter123

trolldragon said:


> It is quite the stretch to get the new HM5 pads on the T50RP's without tearing them.


 
 Yes very true, gets better after a few times though


----------



## jasonb

Well FedEx decides they didn't want to leave them at my house without a signature. They will attempt delivery again tomorrow.


----------



## peter123

OK, since I'm on a roll here I'll post some more pictures and comments to them as well:
  
*Grado 325is:*
  

  
 I've always loved the sound of my Grado's but comfort has been an issue for me ever since I've got them.
  
 There's not easy finding pads fitting as a direct replacement to Grado's so this takes some effort but it's not difficult.
  
 What you need is a pair of comfy pads, some plastic rings (I've used some leftover Hifiman ones adsjusted to the right size), superglue and of course a pair of HM5 pads.
  
 What you do next is superglue the plastic rings to the comfy pads, They now act as an adapter for the HM5 pads that fits nicely on the plastic rings and can be easily reoved from them as well.
  
 To me this sounds great. A better soundstage than the stock pads and also better bass impact. They're pretty power hungry in this configuration though. The biggest upgrade is the comfort, I can easily wear these for several hours now without any discomfort whatsoever,
  
*Fostex T50RP:*
  

  
 For those familiar with modding the T50RP's I've used Bluemonkeyflyer's tutortial to mod my pair to his DBV#3 configuration.
  
 In this configuration the Shure 840 pads are used and I've used them this way for more than a year and been very happy with the result. A while back I got my first pair of the HM5 velour pads and after some figthing I manged to fit them on without breaking them and man was I rewarded. It felt like as if a veil had been lifted from them. It was like turning them from a closed set of cans to an open pair. These are my best sounding headpones today.
  
*Brainwavz HM5:*
  

  
 This was one of my first pairs of good quality headphones and they're still going strong. Switching out the original pads for the new ones with memory foam gives a bit bigger soundstage and also increases the comfort. SInce the stock pads on these also are very nice these didn't show the biggest change but still an upgrade to me.
  
*Ultrasone DJ1:*
  

  
 I picked up my DJ1's used for dirt cheap and honestly wasn't impressed with their sound so they ended up in a drawer. One day I was determined to make them sound their best and tried a lot of different pads without being to impressed. Then I tried the HM5 velours on them and once again was rewarded with a great sounding pair of headphones. These are now in daily use on my stationary PC at home.
  
*Takstar Pro80:*
  

  
 I've used the Pro80's with the reguar HM5 pads ever since I got them a couple of years ago. They were my best sounding closed headphones until early this year when I recieved the Don Scorpio Doplhins. Unfortunately one of the cups on the Pro80's broke sometime during this summer and they've been hanging out in a drawer ever since. This weekend I decided to try to put them back together again and I actually managed to do so. Since I had already moved the original HM5 pads to another project of mine I ended up trying the HM5 velours on them and I'm glad that I did since they're now once again back at the top of the podium among my closed back cans. 
  
 Looks pretty nice as well.
  
  
 With the new variaty of colors we can now even color match our gear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 I think it's safe to say that I love these pads. They're very comfortable and also delivers great sonic pleasure. Highly recommended!


----------



## TrollDragon

Nice that you have included the Zirconia stand in your pictures.


----------



## peter123

trolldragon said:


> Nice that you have included the Zirconia stand in your pictures.


 
 But of course


----------



## jasonb

How are the velour pads on the HM5? What's it do to the sound?


----------



## DJScope

***DROOOOOLZ******
  
 The white ones look AMZEBALLS!!!! Might have to pick up a pair!


----------



## H20Fidelity

Another picture of the white leather HM5 pads on SRH440 which slipped past featuring on the OP yesterday.

 Give you an idea of the depth and comfort. Actually gives SRH440 quite a large soundstage.


----------



## Ira Delphic

Would these fit Donscorpio Dolphin? I like the red velour!


----------



## peter123

ira delphic said:


> Would these fit Donscorpio Dolphin? I like the red velour!




Well, sort of 




Not sure I'd recommend it though since the fit is far from perfect and the cable is in the way since the pads needs to fit around the housing.

They also loose almost all isolation and bass......


----------



## SkyBleu

So...Where can one acquire these pads?


----------



## Salsera

skybleu said:


> So...Where can one acquire these pads?


 
 On Amazon.com, look for Brainwavz earpads.


----------



## Folex

http://www.amazon.com/Brainwavz-Replacement-Memory-Foam-Earpads/dp/B00OLKV5SG/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1415797552&sr=8-3-fkmr0&keywords=brainwavz+hm6+replacement


----------



## Toothless

Will there be any significant change to the sound of Beyerdynamic DT990 with these pads on (I'm talking about both the leather and velour pads)? I recently purchased a used DT990 and its last owner probably overused it, which makes the pads shrunken like there's no tomorrow. Buying a original new pair is an option, but it will literally cost me an arm and two legs. So, these Brainwavz pads might be a more economic alternative.


----------



## TrollDragon

toothless said:


> Will there be any significant change to the sound of Beyerdynamic DT990 with these pads on (I'm talking about both the leather and velour pads)? I recently purchased a used DT990 and its last owner probably overused it, which makes the pads shrunken like there's no tomorrow. Buying a original new pair is an option, but it will literally cost me an arm and two legs. So, these Brainwavz pads might be a more economic alternative.


 
  
 Well here they are the HM5 Velour's on the DT880's...

 Comfort is not as good as the beyerdynamic pads since the opening in the HM5's is a bit smaller and one gets used to that big round beyer pad. As far as thickness and softness go they are very comfy and fully usable. They don't quite fit on the beyer's due to the way the yokes attach to the cups which causes the mounting pleather to get bunched up on the rim of the cup, this could be made to look nice by working the edge up while putting it on.
  
*BUT* these HM5 Velour's suck all the treble out of the DT880's and cause the bass to be very boomy, so they are a definite *NO* for the DT880's. The Stock beyerdynamic velour's have many holes all the way around the backing which allows air to move through the pad, where the HM5 velour's don't have any holes at all. One could probably spend a lot of time and effort to cut holes in the backing pleather but I doubt it would be a worthwhile task.


----------



## jasonb

Mine were finally delivered. I'll be trying them out tonight when I'm home from work. I'm excited for the velour pads, but I'm assuming they will change the sound. We will see.


----------



## jasonb

I got my new pads courtesy of Audrey from Brainwavz. These are being used on my HM5. 

The velour ones are a bit to wide creating noticeably less space inside when worn, and they also were leaving a gap behind my ears. The velour pads also don't isolate as well as the original pads or the thick pleather pads. 

The thick pleather pads are the ones to get. They create even better sound stage width and instrument separation than the original pads. The seal around my ears is perfect with no pressure points, and they don't compress as much as the original pads which leaves the drivers further from your ears. They are still as big inside in terms of width as the original pads, pretty much just deeper with better foam inside. 

The thick pleather ones are a nice improvement over the standard HM5 pads.


----------



## Folex

I am blown away at people using the hm5's on any beyerdynamic. I spent about 10 seconds trying to put them on my 990 and instantly said there is no way. 
  
 I've used both the velour and pleather hm5 pads and this is the conclusion I've come too.
  
*Pleather:*
 - Better bass impact
 - Feel better when you first put them on
 - Isolate better
 - No complaints of them itching. I've heard some people say velour does. I've never had this issue
  

  
  
*Velour*
 - Thicker
 - Will not heat up on long listens
 - Better soundstage
 - Clearer all-around sound due to non-boosted bass. 
  

  
  
 My good friend Casper swears by the pleather hm5 and I couldn't see anyone not using the velour pads. It really comes down to your personal pref.


----------



## TrollDragon

Let me show you an incredible looking pair of German Maestro GMP 8.300D Pro's! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

  

  

  

  
  
 The red Velour on the Ultrasone HFI-780's. Comfort jump 100X over the nasty stock Ultrasone pads.

  

  

  
  
*If you have not tried a pair of the new Thick HM5 pads yet, get them NOW! They are a nice upgrade over the original pads. *

 Back Row: Thick Black Pleather, Thick White Pleather, Thick Black Velour.
 Front Row: Original HM5 Pleather, Thick Red Velour.
  
 These pads will fit on any headphone that has an oval or round cup size of 100mm or less. Obviously the smaller the size the looser they will fit.
  
 The also fit on the Fostex T50RP's, but they do take a bit of work to stretch the backs out. The T50RP's have a cup size of 100mm x 110mm and you will tear the pleather on the back of the pads if you are not careful or do not take your time.
  
  
 Pleather provides a bass boost and has a very nice pillowy comfort, but they can get quite warm. Velour's on the other hand, reduce bass, don't get sweaty and are very soft.
  
 Thanks to Audrey and Brainwavz for the samples of the new pads used in the above pictures.


----------



## jasonb

I've been listening to my HM5 with the thick pleather pads for the last 3 hours and I like them a lot. Even more comfy than the original pads and the sound stage improvement is nice as well.


----------



## Shawn71

Gents:

Will this HM5 pads fit the senn-hd600s?...... I know the srh840/940's pad/cushions does with small tweak.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

shawn71 said:


> Gents:
> 
> Will this HM5 pads fit the senn-hd600s?......
> 
> ...


 


 I don't see why not, HM5 pads fit on SRH840.


----------



## lin0003

Like these a lot, thicker than the old HM5 pads or the ones that just came with my HM5s.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> Like these a lot, thicker than the old HM5 pads or the ones that just came with my HM5s.




What headphones are you using them on? =)


----------



## lin0003

HM5


----------



## Transformatron

shawn71 said:


> Gents:
> 
> Will this HM5 pads fit the senn-hd600s?...... I know the srh840/940's pad/cushions does with small tweak.....



Most indeededly! https://youtu.be/BpO0TDCj_cg

Shameless plug


----------



## Folex

If you put youtube's URL into video it will show the video. Like this;
  
 
  
 Not sure what you're using to record the video. If you can might want to adjust the aperture to F20+. This way everything is in focus and it won't need to constantly re-focus.


----------



## Transformatron

folex said:


> If you put youtube's URL into video it will show the video. Like this;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, I was using my wife's DSLR that had a broken focus switch. I couldn't fix my focus so it kept hunting. I'm probably going to shoot my future videos with my iPhone 6 for ease of use,


----------



## Folex

transformatron said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I was using my wife's DSLR that had a broken focus switch. I couldn't fix my focus so it kept hunting. I'm probably going to shoot my future videos with my iPhone 6 for ease of use,


 
  
 I own a Nikon 5100 and it's dead to me when it comes to video. Too complicated. I got a cheap $200 camcorder that I use for video. Given the lighting is good it takes amazing video.


----------



## Shawn71

transformatron said:


> Most indeededly! https://youtu.be/BpO0TDCj_cg
> 
> Shameless plug




TY!


----------



## Shawn71

And this pads are damn killer....nice stitches.

 http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14009780-black_replacement_ear_pads_ear_cushions_for_shure_srh840_srh440_srh940_headphones.html


----------



## TrollDragon

shawn71 said:


> And this pads are damn killer....nice stitches.
> 
> http://www.suntekstore.com/goods-14009780-black_replacement_ear_pads_ear_cushions_for_shure_srh840_srh440_srh940_headphones.html


 

 Suntek has some very bad rep for providing free products for a good review and poor customer service...
 They have a WOT rating of Untrustworthy.


----------



## Transformatron

folex said:


> I own a Nikon 5100 and it's dead to me when it comes to video. Too complicated. I got a cheap $200 camcorder that I use for video. Given the lighting is good it takes amazing video.



I have a Sony Bloggie, but my iPhone is far superior in this day and age. I'd like to get a Sony RX100 so I'll be watching Black Friday deals. But my iPhone, dang. Phase Detection focus, live exposure control, f/2.2 aperture, 1080p at 60fps. Plus it's pretty good at creating depth of field. I took this photo and only did a little post processing in Snapseed.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> HM5


 


 I think you best show us a photo or two of these new pads!


----------



## lin0003

Will do later, been really busy lately.


----------



## lin0003

How do you even take the pads off the HM5 lol?


----------



## Shawn71

lin0003 said:


> How do you even take the pads off the HM5 lol?




These have plastic stems to catch on the cups?like bose OEs.....


----------



## lin0003

Very comfy and big.


----------



## Shawn71

So which ones are comfy and provide good isolation and sound,the velours or the leather ones?.....


----------



## lin0003

The velours are more comfortable IMO and isolation is about equal.


----------



## Shawn71

lin0003 said:


> The velours are more comfortable IMO and isolation is about equal.




k....not sure which biggies of these....as I have normal size pads on my HPs with velour that really are'nt a steam'er like the pleathers/leather.....


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> The velours are more comfortable IMO and isolation is about equal.


 


 Yes, they're incredibly comfortable these pads, like wearing air cushions!

 Have you ever worn an XB500? Kind of similar to the thick pleather HM5 version.


----------



## lin0003

h20fidelity said:


> Yes, they're incredibly comfortable these pads, like wearing air cushions!
> 
> Have you ever worn an XB500? Kind of similar to the thick pleather HM5 version.


 
 I tried one of the XBs before, not sure which one but it was very comfortable.


----------



## H20Fidelity

lin0003 said:


> I tried one of the XBs before, not sure which one but it was very comfortable.




And that's actually all the XB500's had going for them, comfort. Gosh they were average, I remember getting instant mid-bass headaches from those things! 

Something like the HM9 is much much better.


----------



## JoeDoe

My thoughts:
  
The HM5 Velours are quite simply, an uber-comfortable pad for HM5/Shure/Beyer/ATH/(most large circumaural headphones). I was offered a review sample from Brainwavz and have the following to say regarding these and their stock counterparts:
 
*1. Comfort:* Both the pleather and velour pads are exceptionally comfortable. The memory foam is quite soft and pliable and distributes weight very well. Even though the Brainwavz HM5 is a bit of a clamper, the lightweight and soft design of the pads alleviates most of the discomfort making these great for long listening sessions.
 
*2. Sound: *

Velours: Compared to the pleathers, the sound is a touch more neutral. This may be a weird statement as I consider the HM5 a pretty neutral can as is. Here's the reasoning: A little bass impact is lost coming from the stock pad, but that's to be expected as velour is gonna be more porous than pleather. On the Snarky Puppy and Amy Winehouse tunes, the kick drum loses a little slam, but certainly nothing drastic enough to cause any dislike or feeling of bass _lack. _It also bears mentioning in the same way, the velours can take a little more volume to achieve the same levels as the pleathers. Once again, a little more sound leak is the culprit. 
Pleathers: As aforementioned, the most noticeable difference coming from velours to pleathers is bass quantity and sound leak. Pleathers seal a little better and therefore don't have to volume up as much, and retain a little more bass impact. Upon second listening, I also venture the idea that the pleathers have a slightly smaller soundstage than the velours. Maybe for the same reasons? 
  
*3. Adaptability:* As you can see in these pads' review section title, they fit _a ton_ of over-ear headphones. Even those that don't natively have the same cup shape as the HM5 (i.e. HE500, DT880, MDR V6, even Grados!) are being fitted all over head-fi with mixed results. The only variation I'm able to try is on the Sony MDR 7506. The fit is a little unorthodox, but they will stay on. The velours don't play as nicely as the pleathers, which add a little bass impact and open the soundstage since the HM5 pads put more space between the ear and the driver. Maybe when I grow to be a bit more adventurous in my DIYing, I'll try adapting them to my HE500s.
 
Gear used:
 
*Test Songs (all ALAC either 16/44 or 24/96):*
 
Someone Like You - Adele - Live from Royal Albert Hall
Late in the Evening - Paul Simon - The Essential Paul Simon
Limit to Your Love - James Blake - 
What About Me - Snarky Puppy - We Like It Here
Hide and Seek - Imogen Heap - Speak for Yourself
Prelude from Cello Suite #4 - Yo Yo Ma
YYZ - Rush - Exit Stage Left
 
*Source:*
MacBook Pro > Fidelia > Pan Am Stack > Brainwavz HM5, Sony MDR 7506
 
All in all, I'm totally digging these pads from Brainwavz. To me they are the most comfortable pads I've ever used. That's saying something as the DT880 and Focus Pads are both pretty dang comfortable. The sound changes are minimal when used with the HM5, but if searched, head-fiers form all over have reported lots of sonic changes when using these pads for other headphones. These have become the first pad I recommend to users looking to replace stock pads on over-ear headphones. Many thanks Brainvwaz!


----------



## Folex

I wonder how white velour pads would go and then have the company suggest a velour dye for them. This way the company could pump out mass white velour pads (lower price and higher profit margin) and not have to spend extra money making multi colors.


----------



## greaterworks

The white memory foam ones caught my eye. May get a pair for my cal!2(budget I know.. ). Will wait for mp4nation's website to stock them up.


----------



## Salsera

Any more photos and impressions to share guys?


----------



## Folex

salsera said:


> Any more photos and impressions to share guys?


 
  
 The oval pads if they fit are probably the best headphone pads you can buy. I currently own a pair of denon 2000's and beyerdynamic that take a circle pad. If brainwavz were to make a circle version of the hm5 pad I'd probably buy 2 pairs of those.
  
 edit: I own a pair of the velour hm5 and traded my friend the pleather ones for another pair of velour.


----------



## Mad Max

I would totally be up for the circular ~90mm outer-diameter version as well.  It would rock on K545, K845, Creative Aurvana Live! 2, SRH750DJ, and more.  Full-sized audio-technica ADxxx and Axxx headphones use 90mm or 105mm pads depending on the model, but angled and the thicker side has to have a wider flap than other pads as well.  I would love an angled set for my A2000X.
  
 The smaller, version1 regular HM5 pads are better on my 7506 than the thicker, newer version or the even thicker memory foam pads.  The latter two make the headphone shrill and very fatiguing, the thinner v1 are just right.  I scored some more v1s from another head-fier recently,  yay!


----------



## SoundApprentice

Rather than create another thread, I will just share my recent review here. Hope nobody minds. 
  


​ 
You guys are going to think I’ve become a Brainwavz fanboy or something if I keep these reviews rolling, but that's not entirely the case. It just so happens that I received their all-new *HM5 Thick Ear Pads* (fan), *Zirconia Headphone Stand* (fan) and *S0 In-Ear Monitors* (not a fan) as a bundle to review. So here we go...

Brainwavz recently redesigned their HM5 Ear Pads. This ear pad is quite popular among modders becase it fits a wide variety of headphones in both stock form and with some simple modifications.

Design-wise, Brainwavz set out to make these ear pads more comfortable than ever before. Not only did they increase the thickness (depth) of the pad, they are now using memory foam that comfortably conforms to your head. For those that would like to add some personal flair to their cans, Brainwavz is also offering the HM5 ear pads in all new colors. The pleather version now comes in black, red, brown and white, and the velour version is available in black or red.

If you’re a regular reader of mine here, on *Instagram* or *Head-Fi*, you already know that I am a happy owner of the *Shure SRH840* headphone, that I use it daily at work, and that I’ve made*some mods* to it to increase the comfort for all-day listening. So naturally, I wanted to try these pads to see what comfort or sonic gains could be made.

A simple swap of ear pads on the Shures makes noticeable differences. When I went from the stock pleather SRH840 ear pad to the velour SRH940 ear pad, I noticed less heat build-up, more “air” in the soundstage, slightly less noise isolation, but ultimately greater comfort and a nice listening experience. So, the velour SRH940 ear pad has been my daily driver with the SRH840s for several months now. Surprisingly enough, swapping those out for the new HM5 brown pleather ear pads has been an exciting experience so far.


​ 
Immediately, I have to say that the HM5 ear pad is more comfortable for several reasons. First off, the padding is supple—not too squishy where it turns to mush on your head, and not too stiff where you get discomfort from pressure points.

Second, the added thickness compared to the stock Shure pads gives both your ears and your music some room to breathe. I’m not experiencing “hot ears” in these like I did with the stock Shure pads. The increased depth of the pad also moves the driver and the internal cover away from the ear. With the Shure pads, my ears touched the internal driver screen; I wouldn’t say that it caused problems per se, but the less contact the better in my opinion. To me, the increased air between the drivers and my ears has also helped to open up the soundstage substantially. There’s greater instrument separation and the overall performance sounds less congested; treble is cleaner, bass is tighter and more impactful, and there’s simply a greater sense of space. The music just sounds better. Again, I think this is a combination of the increased space between driver and ear, but also because Brainwavz uses a thinner driver screen than Shure, so the dampening factor is a bit less—it’s like a veil has been lifted off of the dynamic range.

Lastly, noise isolation is very good, a definite improvement over the Shure velour pad and probably on par or maybe slightly better than the Shure pleather pad.


​ 
In my bundle from Brainwavz, I also received a pair of the HM5 ear pads in black velour. The original velour pads on my HiFiMan HE-500s were a bit worn, I didn’t like the quality or comfort (both poor) of their new FocusPads that I tried, and so I took the opportunity to test the HM5 velour ear pad on the HE-500.

NOTE: Making the Brainwavz HM5 ear pad work on HiFiMan headphones, like the HE-500, does require a bit of modification (and destroying the stock pad), but I assure you it is worthwhile, especially if you are unhappy with the quality and comfort of the stock pads.


​ 
First thing, remove the stock pad from the speaker and observe the plastic mounting ring stitched or molded to the pad covering. You will need to remove this ring to reuse for mounting the HM5 pad back onto the speaker. Peel the driver screen off the pad and use scissors or other cutting tool to remove the covering along the outside and inside edges. Once you have the plastic ring removed, trim its outer edge by a few millimeters to make the overall circumference a bit smaller. You will need to do this to be able to stretch the HM5 pad onto it. When stretching the HM5 pad onto the ring, be careful not to crack the ring; like most things on HiFiMan headphones, it is fragile. If the ring cracks in half, mission failed. Once you get the HM5 pad secured to the ring, simply remount the pad on the speaker. This sounds like a bit of work, and I guess it is, but it shouldn’t take you more than 10 minutes, really.

As for the listening experience, I once again was impressed. Just like with the Shure pads, the HM5’s added thickness compared to the stock HiFiMan pads both gives your ears and the music more room to breathe. I never really had a “hot ears” problem with the HiFiMans, but I absolutely couldn't stand that my ears touched the inner driver screen. I would get pain on my ear tips during long listening sessions from the driver pressing against them. Again, the depth of the HM5 pad immediately alleviates that, which successfully moves the driver much further from the ear. 



To me, again, the increased air between the drivers and my ears seems to have opened up the soundstage of my HE-500s. I wouldn’t say it was as noticeable as with the Shure SRH840s, but there is a sonic improvement to my ears. Instrument separation again becomes a bit clearer and less congested. I didn’t notice any real changes in the bass/mid/treble response, but the soundstage seems to have opened up again. Subtle changes in sound, it does sound better, but the greatest gains with this mod are in the comfort region. The Brainwavz HM5 ear pad is just superior to HiFiMan’s: Better stitching, better padding, more comfortable.

The bottom line here is that the Brainwavz HM5 ear pad should be considered by everyone looking for an ear pad upgrade. It’s affordable, well-made, comfortable, and fits on a pretty wide variety of headphones. I strongly recommend them for Shure headphone owners, and I recommend them to HiFiMan owners that are willing to wreck their stock pads.


----------



## suman134

So yesterday i got my pair of these pads, both in red, and i love these, specially the pleather pad.
  
  
 against original shure SRH440 pads.
  

 m50 pad, bottom right. see the height difference.
  

 both the pads side by side.
  

 the pinkish accent of the velour pad.
  

  
  Pleather pads do heat up, velour pad are better in this scenario, velours do calm the bass and isolation is not as good as pleather, sound more balanced too, but the pleather ones do look better with black and red accent.


----------



## Shawn71

Just a pair of red or 2 and a pair of black?


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> Just a pair of red or 2 and a pair of black?


 
  
  me? just two pairs of red pleather and velour pads.


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> me? just two pairs of red pleather and velour pads.




Yeah....tried to use quote but it was crazy at that time(some junk characters were seen just like Alien codes  ) ......ok,so those blacks were of their stock ones of those 2 HPs,hmm.....believe you were mentioning that you also have hd449? Hm9 pads wont fit on those I guess,tho we use its disk.....my 429s pleather turned into flakes and so I rubbed all over the pads,its now a true foam now,visibly......


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> Yeah....tried to use quote but it was crazy at that time(some junk characters were seen just like Alien codes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  i bought a pair of HD439 pads for my HD449 , that faux leather was coming out in flakes so i had to buy one, and these pads wont fit them as their pads go into those teethes for them.


----------



## suman134

and hd449s are uncomfortable, stays on my ear, and isolation is bad, bad plastic build too, only good thing is its SQ. which is really nice.


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> i bought a pair of HD439 pads for my HD449 , that faux leather was coming out in flakes so i had to buy one, and these pads wont fit them as their pads go into those teethes for them.




wow thx for the picture....yes the hm5 pads wont fit as such but can be modded using the hd449's disk (the plastic ring with screen that glued with the foam pads) IF,yes ONLY IF the dia of the lips of the pads fits the disk of your senns......


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> and hd449s are uncomfortable, stays on my ear, and isolation is bad, bad plastic build too, only good thing is its SQ. which is really nice.




last offtopic... I A/B'ed my 429s with a friend's 449,429 sounded miles apart.....ontopic now,may be you just remove the stock pads,just cover the ears with hm5pads put on senn and use a headband, covering the earcups to stay firm and see how it sounds.....just when you get a chance tho.... the velours shd do some justice......


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> last offtopic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
     i will try.


----------



## BillsonChang007

Review found here: http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12121

or

 http://www.technoheadphone.com/blogs/importance-pads-brainwavz-hm5-new-thick-pads/


----------



## lin0003

From my HM5 review:
  
*Brainwavz Earpads*
 To clear up any confusion that might be surrounding this, by Brainwavz earpads, I mean the earpads that can be purchased separately and not the ones that the HM5 come with. These come in a variety of colours and in either pleather or leather and at a very reasonable price. They are very thick pads, but also extremely soft and comfortable. My ears have no issues fitting inside the pads completely, but they aren’t the largest pads in terms of space inside the pads. Compared to the similar stock HM5 pads, they are thicker and also softer. I find the velour ones much more comfortable than the stock pleather and the Brainwavz pleather ones. I also found the stock pads to occasionally make the drivers touch my ears and with the other pads, this does not happen.
 
It terms of sonic change, not much can be reported here. I’m not entirely sure I perceive a difference, but feel like with the Brainwavz velour pads the soundstage was a little bit bigger and imaging was improved a little but the bass was also reduced just a bit. The pleather one was similar to the velour pads, but had a little more bass. To be honest though, the pleather ones don’t really make a large, or any difference to the sound of the HM5, but are an excellent choice if you are looking to replace the pads on your headphone with some plush and comfortable earpads. It is also worth mentioning that there are many different colours available, which is not very common. Usually there are only black aftermarket ear pads available, but Brainwavz offers them in many colours, which is nice.


----------



## Folex

Has anyone found a way to stretch these out without risk of tearing to properly fit circle headphones ?


----------



## suman134

folex said:


> Has anyone found a way to stretch these out without risk of tearing to properly fit circle headphones ?


 

  not exactly, i havent at least, there is that risk but go easy on them, they will fit most.


----------



## Folex

suman134 said:


> not exactly, i havent at least, there is that risk but go easy on them, they will fit most.


 
  
 I really want to put the velours on beyer 990's and fostex t50rp


----------



## TrollDragon

folex said:


> I really want to put the velours on beyer 990's and fostex t50rp


 

 The velours sucked ALL the treble out of the DT880's so YMMV on the DT990's with the HM5 Velours.


----------



## peter123

folex said:


> I really want to put the velours on beyer 990's and fostex t50rp




Iirc someone in the T50RP thread mentioned a tube mod.....

I use one of my pair on a pair of T50RP's and they went on fine with help of a little patient the first time. They're starting to show signs of tear on some places now but I've taken them on and of at least ten times. The T50RP's sound and feel fantastic with the velour ones.


----------



## Folex

trolldragon said:


> The velours sucked ALL the treble out of the DT880's so YMMV on the DT990's with the HM5 Velours.


 
  
 From what I've seen the velour fits beyers horribly. It covers part of the opening of the cup.


----------



## TrollDragon

folex said:


> From what I've seen the velour fits beyers horribly. It covers part of the opening of the cup.


 

 Yes they do fit bad, also the backing bunches up on the yoke attachments.


----------



## Folex

If brainwavz made a velour pad that fits the t50rp and beyer 990 I'd easily pay $30-35 a pair.


----------



## suman134

I personally find the plaether pads sounding better.


----------



## BillsonChang007

suman134 said:


> I personally find the plaether pads sounding better.




That, actually depends on what headphone are you using it with


----------



## Folex

suman134 said:


> I personally find the plaether pads sounding better.


 
  
 Pleather gives a fuller bass but the heat over time kills it. This is a problem with all pleather pads. Because of this I've learned to like velour.


----------



## suman134

folex said:


> Pleather gives a fuller bass but the heat over time kills it. This is a problem with all pleather pads. Because of this I've learned to like velour.


 

 not bad but for now its cold in here, and me likey. for now, these velour pads are not bad at all, but just for now i am liking the pleathers on M50.


----------



## Shawn71

folex said:


> Pleather gives a fuller bass but the heat over time kills it. This is a problem with all pleather pads. Because of this I've learned to like velour.




Yeah the real steamer......


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> Yeah the real steamer......


 

 yeah, it heats up easily. not bad for now, its for seasons, when hot use the velour, when cold use the pleathers.


----------



## RedJohn456

Hey everyone just a quick question. I bought a used HM5 (originally purchased in September) and I am not liking the stock pads at the moment. They are not firm at all and feels like they are losing their shape. 
  
 http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-replacement-memory-foam-earpad-dark-red-suitable-for-large-over-the-ear-headphones
  
 These replacement pleather pads are not the same as the stock hm5 pads correct? If they hold their shape better I will order a pair to replace the stock pads and the stock takstar pro 80 pads once i receive those headphones.


----------



## suman134

redjohn456 said:


> Hey everyone just a quick question. I bought a used HM5 (originally purchased in September) and I am not liking the stock pads at the moment. They are not firm at all and feels like they are losing their shape.
> 
> http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-replacement-memory-foam-earpad-dark-red-suitable-for-large-over-the-ear-headphones
> 
> These replacement pleather pads are not the same as the stock hm5 pads correct? If they hold their shape better I will order a pair to replace the stock pads and the stock takstar pro 80 pads once i receive those headphones.


 

   see the pros and cons and decide by yourself. both these pads are nice, but in this cold, i am liking the pleather pads more then velour ones, do keep in mind that pleather pads will get generate more heat. both are firm and good to be precise.


----------



## RedJohn456

suman134 said:


> see the pros and cons and decide by yourself. both these pads are nice, but in this cold, i am liking the pleather pads more then velour ones, do keep in mind that pleather pads will get generate more heat. both are firm and good to be precise.


 
 You misunderstand my post. I already have the stock pads. I am just wondering if the ones in my link are the updated versions? I just found out that they are supposed to be different and was recently updated?


----------



## suman134

redjohn456 said:


> You misunderstand my post. I already have the stock pads. I am just wondering if the ones in my link are the updated versions? I just found out that they are supposed to be different and was recently updated?


 

  these are thicker and better. you can call it an upgrade.


----------



## suman134

here is my review.
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12253
  
 and happy new year guys!! enjoy.


----------



## Brooko

I was lucky enough to get the chance to look at the pads, 3D cups, and also go back and review (again) the HM5.
  
 Pads and cups only = http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12291
  
 Full retrospective review of the HM5 including pads and cups - http://www.head-fi.org/t/748855/review-revisiting-the-brainwavz-hm5-a-retrospective-plus-bonus-look-at-pad-and-cup-options
  
 Spent a lot of time of the retrospective review - enjoyed every minute of it too


----------



## SolariS

Going by some reviews, these were going for $9.xx just a few months ago (when they debuted?). Why did the price double in such a short time? Also, the names for the products aren't distinguishing enough. One looks to be thinner and is listed here, another is from the 4 different color sets listed here. Both are called "Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads - Suitable For Many Other Large Over The Ear Headphones - AKG, HifiMan, ATH, Philips, Fostex."
  
 Color selection wise, I would suggest light and dark gray in pleather and some of those color options of pleather carried over to velour as well.


----------



## Mad Max

solaris said:


> Going by some reviews, these were going for $9.xx just a few months ago (when they debuted?). *Why did the price double in such a short time?* Also, the names for the products aren't distinguishing enough. One looks to be thinner and is listed here, another is from the 4 different color sets listed here. Both are called "Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads - Suitable For Many Other Large Over The Ear Headphones - AKG, HifiMan, ATH, Philips, Fostex."
> 
> Color selection wise, I would suggest light and dark gray in pleather and some of those color options of pleather carried over to velour as well.


 
  
 Edit: They're now sold in pairs and only the memory foam version, older version(s) are discontinued.


----------



## earfonia

Probably I'm the latest, here is my review:
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12533


----------



## Folex

earfonia said:


> Probably I'm the latest, here is my review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12533


 
  
 I don't say it often but really good review. Straight to the point, great pictures, comparing headphones pads directly to others visually and verbally. We need more reviews like that and less fluff.


----------



## earfonia

folex said:


> I don't say it often but really good review. Straight to the point, great pictures, comparing headphones pads directly to others visually and verbally. We need more reviews like that and less fluff.


 
 Thanks!


----------



## BillsonChang007

earfonia said:


> Probably I'm the latest, here is my review:
> http://www.head-fi.org/products/brainwavz-hm5-velor-memory-foam-replacements-earpads-suitable-for-many-other-branded-large-over-the-ear-headphones-akg-hifiman-ath-philips-fostex/reviews/12533


 
 Very straight review nice!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 PS: are you Earphonia on IG?


----------



## earfonia

billsonchang007 said:


> Very straight review nice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Thanks!
  
 Which IG ?


----------



## Salsera

earfonia said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Which IG ?


 

 I think he means Instagram... "Earphonia" being an account's name.


----------



## earfonia

salsera said:


> I think he means Instagram... "Earphonia" being an account's name.




Oh I see, I'm not on instagram. Must be someone else.
Tx Audrey!


----------



## Salsera

No worries!


----------



## BillsonChang007

salsera said:


> I think he means Instagram... "Earphonia" being an account's name.


 
 thx Audrey, yeah that what I meant! haha
  
 ahhh it makes a lot of sense now haha xD


----------



## aaDee

red velour are out of stock on mp4nation


----------



## suman134

aadee said:


> red velour are out of stock on mp4nation


 

  I won give you mine, Wait a few days, they will be back.


----------



## aaDee

suman134 said:


> I won give you mine, Wait a few days, they will be back.


 
 hahah....I ordered Black last night and have sent request to them to dispatch red ones. I didn't want to miss the discount


----------



## altrunox

solaris said:


> Going by some reviews, these were going for $9.xx just a few months ago (when they debuted?). Why did the price double in such a short time? Also, the names for the products aren't distinguishing enough. One looks to be thinner and is listed here, another is from the 4 different color sets listed here. Both are called "Brainwavz Replacement Memory Foam Earpads - Suitable For Many Other Large Over The Ear Headphones - AKG, HifiMan, ATH, Philips, Fostex."
> 
> Color selection wise, I would suggest light and dark gray in pleather and some of those color options of pleather carried over to velour as well.


 
  
 AFAIK they were sould in units, now they are just sold in pair.
 I guess some dudes ordered it and became mad after they arrived an there was just one piece 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 BTW, Pro 80 much more comfortable now.


----------



## ianeith

On the Hifiman HE 400. Noticeable improvement; now fools me into thinking my HE 400 was made by Audeze. Its closer to that LCD "holographic" planar magnetic quality. 

That and the comfort is lightyears improved. 

Did not have to tear any pads; simply removed the hifiman pads from the ring and added the hm5 ones. Fit right in and then clipped right in place.


----------



## HiCZoK

Do wait a secobd... My hmt came with spare pads. The same as on headphones.

Are You telling me that super soft pads are not the same as thos included ?
So inclused pads are not memory foam but those are ?


----------



## suman134

hiczok said:


> Do wait a secobd... My hmt came with spare pads. The same as on headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






 


 I dont think those pads that came inside are these pads. I have never seen the original HM5 pads but i am 99% sure.


----------



## leeperry

It's really a darn shame that the non-MF ones were discontinued as these are too thick to deliver the same bass response IME, unbelievable


----------



## leeperry

Nevermind, the HM5 is an OEM phone several other companies also sell and some of them still provide the original non-MF earpads as spare parts.
  
 Apparently mp4nation has decided to push the MF ones, I guess they don't want the business of those who care for bass more than comfort 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 One of them provides them angled but this would also kill bass I guess.


----------



## HiCZoK

original non memory foam pads ?
  
 So 2 sets that I've got with my brainwavz (bought 3 months ago, comes with egg shell black/red puch) are not memory foam ?
 They are pretty comfortable but indeed not as soft as I imagine one would thought.
 So if my are not mf, then i might consider getting super soft thicker pads. Any reviews or comparison? If all, I would prefer more bass response than less. how velours do ?
  
 edit: also, So Brainwavz is not original creator of HM5 ? Like takstar is to pro80 which is also produced by gemini or kingston.


----------



## Mr Trev

Anybody know if these are washable? I'm thinking bout hand washing my velours, maybe some fabric softener.


----------



## suman134

mr trev said:


> Anybody know if these are washable? I'm thinking bout hand washing my velours, maybe some fabric softener.



 


 Try dry cleaning.


----------



## Mad Max

mr trev said:


> Anybody know if these are washable? I'm thinking bout hand washing my velours, maybe some fabric softener.


 
  
 I wash any velour pads with detergent and anti-bacterial soap, especially if I got them second-hand.
 You could try Pine-sol, too.


----------



## Mr Trev

mad max said:


> I wash any velour pads with detergent and anti-bacterial soap, especially if I got them second-hand.
> You could try Pine-sol, too.


 
 Not sure about piney fresh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, was thinking mostly about the fabric softener to get them good and soft and fuzzy.


----------



## HiCZoK

Since it's getting pretty ho here, I am considering replacing my stock hm5 pads with velour. originally I wanted to get super softs memory foam pads but since I've got 2 pairs of stock pads, there is no pioint.
 But velour would make a difference ?


----------



## suman134

hiczok said:


> Since it's getting pretty ho here, I am considering replacing my stock hm5 pads with velour. originally I wanted to get super softs memory foam pads but since I've got 2 pairs of stock pads, there is no pioint.
> But velour would make a difference ?


 

  Yes, velour pads wont generate much heat, but isolation wont be that good. These pads are really soft too.


----------



## HiCZoK

Thanks. I might come around and get em


----------



## altrunox

Does the White Pleather one get yellow over time?


----------



## altrunox

Ey there're some new colors on mp4 nation!
  
 The dark red was my favorite, but the're still out of stock...
 anyone from brainwavz could post a pic of the blue one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 the material is still the same, right?


----------



## Salsera

Here is the full range!


----------



## earfonia

salsera said:


> Here is the full range!


 
  
 Wow!!!! So pretty!!!


----------



## suman134

salsera said:


> Here is the full range!


 

  That yellow one is looking nice.


----------



## Shawn71

Those Maroon and coffee brown looks luxurious.....


----------



## altrunox

Thanks!
 Really liked the dark blue, I'll get a pair!


----------



## jasonb

The one in the top right looks sweet.


----------



## altrunox

jasonb said:


> The one in the top right looks sweet.


 
  
 That one is the dark red, although it's still out of stock on MP4 Nation...
 BTW, the dark purple and the dark grey also looks great!


----------



## Salsera

altrunox said:


> That one is the dark red, although it's still out of stock on MP4 Nation...
> BTW, the dark purple and the dark grey also looks great!


 

 The Dark Red pads are back in stock! (In fact, all colors are available).


----------



## Kur0

Not sure if this was mentioned before, but are there any plans to make a blue pair?


----------



## Salsera

kur0 said:


> Not sure if this was mentioned before, but are there any plans to make a blue pair?


 

 There are dark blue pads.


----------



## Kur0

Didn't see those in the bottom right. Looks very nice. If I happen to run into a headphone which can accommodate the HM5 pads, I'll be sure to pick up a pair.


----------



## vince741

3 new HM5 pads are now available on mp4nation.
 Two looks like Alpha Pads (one in velour and one in pleather) and one look like Focuspad.


----------



## Shawn71

yep, 2 Models are angled 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and 3rd an hybrid of 3 materials.....


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> yep, 2 Models are angled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  WOW!! thats something.


----------



## Salsera




----------



## peter123

salsera said:


>


 
 Those looks beautiful


----------



## suman134

salsera said:


>


 

  Last one look impressive.


----------



## Shawn71

suman134 said:


> Last one look impressive.


 

 That's the hybrid of 3 materials I was talkin about....


----------



## suman134

shawn71 said:


> That's the hybrid of 3 materials I was talkin about....


 

  Look at those inlays!! looks sweet.


----------



## Zenbun

What is the best place to buy the velor or hybrid pads? (other than Amazon and preferably with international shipping)


----------



## Shawn71

zenbun said:


> What is the best place to buy the velor or hybrid pads? (other than Amazon and preferably with international shipping)


 
 http://www.mp4nation.net/catalogsearch/result/?q=earpads


----------



## Zenbun

shawn71 said:


> http://www.mp4nation.net/catalogsearch/result/?q=earpads


 
 Nice! they have free international shipping!


----------



## Shawn71

zenbun said:


> Nice! they have free international shipping!


 

 Yeah, and they are THE brand owner of brainwavz product line-ups and MP4N is their official online shopping store for their products and an authorized reseller of many Chinese audio brands (all well known here in head-fi just like in China) like Fiio,ibasso,Vsonic, (to name a few) etc....


----------



## HiCZoK

I am pretty sure I've asked this before but:
  
 How does the additional super soft pleather pads compare to 2 original set of stocks ? Are stock pads memory foam and super softs just have more of it ?
  
 those are super softs I want to get
 http://audiomagic.eu/audio-accessories/brainwavz/21567-nausznice-pady-do-brainwavz-hm5-super-soft.html


----------



## suman134

hiczok said:


> I am pretty sure I've asked this before but:
> 
> How does the additional super soft pleather pads compare to 2 original set of stocks ? Are stock pads memory foam and super softs just have more of it ?
> 
> ...


 
   I wish i had a HM5, i would have confirmed you of it, but for now someone, i don think that super soft has more of it, as it is thicker?


----------



## Gilly87

I've purchased two pairs of these pads off Amazon (mp4nation i think) and I love them. The leathers are awesome and bring out everything I hoped to hear from my T90 - it's now pretty darn close to my ideal reference can. I've got leathers on my DT770s at the moment, and the comfort and seal is awesome, but I might try some of the BW velours - the leathers are a smidge too bassy, although I dig the isolation.
  
 Just wanted to share my love for these pads - if your cans are too bright or you want to bring out the bass a smidge more, these might just do the trick.


----------



## Gilly87

salsera said:


>


 
  
  
 WAAAAAAANNNNTTTTT


----------



## Mad Max

gilly87 said:


> I've purchased two pairs of these pads off Amazon (mp4nation i think) and I love them. The leathers are awesome and bring out everything I hoped to hear from my T90 - it's now pretty darn close to my ideal reference can. I've got leathers on my DT770s at the moment, and the comfort and seal is awesome, but I might try some of the BW velours - the leathers are a smidge too bassy, although I dig the isolation.
> 
> Just wanted to share my love for these pads - if your cans are too bright or you want to bring out the bass a smidge more, these might just do the trick.


 
  
 Which version of the 770s?  How did your T90 change?


----------



## Gilly87

mad max said:


> Which version of the 770s?  How did your T90 change?


 
  
 32 ohm LE.
  
 The T90s...hard to say precisely, because I also added a small piece of tissue beneath the foam driver cover before swapping pads. That definitely tamed the treble a bit even with stock pads, but the most noticeably change from that to the leathers was the sense of extension and tight impact to the bass, and a little bit further reduction in treble, probably due to the mesh cover.


----------



## Mad Max

I figured leather pads would be a bad idea on T90 since it uses velours by default.  Mine's unmodified, and I don't intend to change that.


----------



## Gilly87

mad max said:


> I figured leather pads would be a bad idea on T90 since it uses velours by default.  Mine's unmodified, and I don't intend to change that.


 
  
 Really? IME velours or cloth pads tend to bring out more treble presence and reduce bass slightly vs leather due to a less complete seal; since the bass on the T90 is naturally a bit south of neutral in the lowest registers, and its overall signature is on the bright end of the spectrum, I thought of leathers as a natural match to even out the profile.


----------



## Mad Max

gilly87 said:


> Really? IME velours or cloth pads tend to bring out more treble presence and reduce bass slightly vs leather due to a less complete seal; since the bass on the T90 is naturally a bit south of neutral in the lowest registers, and its overall signature is on the bright end of the spectrum, I thought of leathers as a natural match to even out the profile.


 
  
 And in my experience, putting pleathers on headphones that normally use velours muffles and kills the sound.
 Now that I put a pad on one side, I do find the treble tamed and the sound doesn't muffle as I expected.
 I wouldn't call T90 "south of neutral" by a good bit.


----------



## Gilly87

mad max said:


> And in my experience, putting pleathers on headphones that normally use velours muffles and kills the sound.
> Now that I put a pad on one side, I do find the treble tamed and the sound doesn't muffle as I expected.
> I wouldn't call T90 "south of neutral" by a good bit.


 
  
 The sound is fairly full/warm, but bass below 40hz is definitely less than neutral IMO on the T90, especially compared to true flagships like the T1 or HD800. Swapping for leathers definitely adds a bit to the deep punch in the lowest registers (kick drums, extra deep synthesized bass, etc).
  
 IMO the T90 survives the slight "muffling" due to already being pretty bright.
  
 Re: headphone design, nearly all DT770s come with velours, while the newer 32 ohms come with leathers, and all use the same drivers; I think it really boils down to purpose use (leather pads give better isolation) and, most importantly, personal preference.


----------



## Zenbun

Did anyone try the hybrid yet? Are they identical in size to older versions?
 What about isolation and how hot they are?


----------



## Gilly87

zenbun said:


> Did anyone try the hybrid yet? Are they identical in size to older versions?
> What about isolation and how hot they are?


 
  
 I want those angled ones, wish I'd known about them before I bought the regular leathers for my T90...hybrid looks cool too, might grab those for my 770s.


----------



## HiCZoK

Can anyone confirm if extra thick pleather pads are indeed memory foam?
 Where to get them in Poland ?


----------



## peter123

hiczok said:


> Can anyone confirm if extra thick pleather pads are indeed memory foam?
> Where to get them in Poland ?




Yes the extra thick ones are made of memory foam (both pleather and velour). 

Best place to get them is mp4nation :

http://www.mp4nation.net/

I believe they offer free international shipping .


----------



## HiCZoK

Free shipping to Poland ?
 That would be extraordinary ! thanks for the info
 Would get some headphone stand too ! Any recommendation ?
  
  
 So which should I get ? Angled or normal ? Anyone reviewed angled ?
 Any my question about memory foam stands.


----------



## Salsera

hiczok said:


> Free shipping to Poland ?
> That would be extraordinary ! thanks for the info
> Would get some headphone stand too ! Any recommendation ?
> 
> ...


 

 Hi,
  
 You can contact our Polish distributor as well: sklep@audiomagic.pl
  
 Hope this helps!


----------



## HiCZoK

I just did. They will have new delivery this week 
Will get memory foam pads and velour pads. Angled are too risky without trying them.

Is there any way to get those plastic circle mounts?


----------



## Gilly87

So when will the angled hybrid pads be available in the US


----------



## HiCZoK

Pads available in Poland again 
 Ordering velours and extra thicks


----------



## jackharm

gilly87 said:


> So when will the angled hybrid pads be available in the US


 
 +1
  
 Although I have the angled velours in the mail, I would love to try/purchase some angled hybrids for my HE-400's.


----------



## Gilly87

jackharm said:


> +1
> 
> Although I have the angled velours in the mail, I would love to try/purchase some angled hybrids for my HE-400's.


 
  
 Want ;-;


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

just wish there was "angled" hybrid version T__T
 kind of like sound of hybrid pad on he6 but the angled velour is bit more comfort


----------



## Gilly87

xxxfbsxxx said:


> just wish there was "angled" hybrid version T__T
> kind of like sound of hybrid pad on he6 but the angled velour is bit more comfort


 
  
 Pretty sure the hybrids ARE angled: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741698/brainwavz-hm5-pads-different-colours-velour-leather/135#post_11641497
  
 want want want ;-;


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

gilly87 said:


> Pretty sure the hybrids ARE angled: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741698/brainwavz-hm5-pads-different-colours-velour-leather/135#post_11641497
> 
> want want want ;-;



unfortunately its not,i just bought all 3 new version and only velour/leather are angled,the hybrid shape is similar to the normal one


----------



## Gilly87

xxxfbsxxx said:


> unfortunately its not,i just bought all 3 new version and only velour/leather are angled,the hybrid shape is similar to the normal one


 
 Oh.
  
 Darn.
  
 *waits*


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

gilly87 said:


> Oh.
> 
> Darn.
> 
> *waits*


 
 however the good things is its comfort and sound are way better than hifiman hybrid version ) 
 cant wait for their next improved angled version


----------



## Gilly87

xxxfbsxxx said:


> however the good things is its comfort and sound are way better than hifiman hybrid version )
> cant wait for their next improved angled version


 
  





  
 I'm still pretty happy with the leathers...just hoping the hybrids will help my T90s sound a smidge less muffled. And now that I know they make angled stuff, that's what I REALLY want! ^_^


----------



## HiCZoK

Oh my god.
  
 Finally got myself the super soft memory foam extra thick glorious pads for HM5.
 They are even better than the original. More formed, thicker and the pleather seems better material (or it's jsut me).
  
 Now I need to get 20 pairs more to supply my whole life. There will never be any better pads


----------



## suman134

hiczok said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Finally got myself the super soft memory foam extra thick glorious pads for HM5.
> They are even better than the original. More formed, thicker and the pleather seems better material (or it's jsut me).
> ...


 

  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, these are awesome, obviously better than stock, and yes, pleathers are slightly better with comfort and isolation.


----------



## xxxfbsxxx

hiczok said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> Finally got myself the super soft memory foam extra thick glorious pads for HM5.
> They are even better than the original. More formed, thicker and the pleather seems better material (or it's jsut me).
> ...


 
 similar experience, the pleather material is clearly improved


----------



## MrPhilicorda

Hello there!
  
 I just bought a pair of Audio Technica ATH M40x heaphones and I've heard good things about using HM5 pads with them. I'm kind of curious about the pleather/velour hybrid pads and I wonder if they would work equally well as the velour only. I got a couple of questions to someone who has some experience with the hybrids:
  
 1. Are they angled or normal? They look different in different pictures so I can't really tell.
 2. How do they differ soundwise from the velour ones? I know it depends on the headphone model but maybe someone still has some thoughts to share.
 3. Are they black & grey or just black as stated on the product page. From the pictures it looks like the velour part is black while the outer pleather is actually grey with black stitching.
  
 Thanks for any input!


----------



## Mufas

Anyone can tell me about differences between standard and angled version? I will be glad, Cheers


----------



## saxon48

Might get a pair of these, provided they fit on the NVX XPT100.


----------



## HeatFan12

My 'Sones are loving the HM5 pads.  Purple, brown and yellow incoming.  Good times!!!
  
 Cheers!!


----------



## MrPhilicorda

So I went ahead and ordered black HM5 velour pads for my ATH M40x headphones and it turned out to be a waste of money... Where as the comfort is outstanding and you get a noticeable improvement in sound stage there is a huge drop of bass frequencies. I used my Beyerdynamic DT811 (modified for flatter FR response) as a reference. With the stock pads the M40x sound great through out the frequency range allthough the have noticeably more bass than my Beyers. With the HM5 pads the bass goes way below my Beyers and they suddenly sound more like my dads vintage Pioneer SE-205 that has virtually no extension to either end.
  
 There was a guy on Head-Fi who did a review of the HM5 ear pads on several different headphones and his conlusion of M40x with HM5 pads was that there is roughly a 6dB drop of low frequencies and the sound is unacceptable. I can't find the review now but I really do agree.
  
 What did yield good results though was using a pair of DT250 earpads on the M40x. The change in sound is much more subtle but pretty much only for the better. There is a slight drop of mid bass and the whole sound signature sounds more open and natural.


----------



## aaDee

mrphilicorda said:


> So I went ahead and ordered black HM5 velour pads for my ATH M40x headphones and it turned out to be a waste of money... Where as the comfort is outstanding and you get a noticeable improvement in sound stage there is a huge drop of bass frequencies. I used my Beyerdynamic DT811 (modified for flatter FR response) as a reference. With the stock pads the M40x sound great through out the frequency range allthough the have noticeably more bass than my Beyers. With the HM5 pads the bass goes way below my Beyers and they suddenly sound more like my dads vintage Pioneer SE-205 that has virtually no extension to either end.
> 
> There was a guy on Head-Fi who did a review of the HM5 ear pads on several different headphones and his conlusion of M40x with HM5 pads was that there is roughly a 6dB drop of low frequencies and the sound is unacceptable. I can't find the review now but I really do agree.
> 
> What did yield good results though was using a pair of DT250 earpads on the M40x. The change in sound is much more subtle but pretty much only for the better. There is a slight drop of mid bass and the whole sound signature sounds more open and natural.


 I had similar experience with my Takstar Pro80. Comfort is outstanding, soundstage is improved overall clarity also better but NO BASS at all. I didn't notice the change in bass at first but after buying Fiio x3ii, I was cribbing about X3ii' bass. Whereas other members were quite happy with the Fiio's bass. 
For a change I tried using the original pads and bass came alive. I live in India and its always humid here. Can't use plether pads for long. I hope hybrid pads solve this issue.


----------



## digispa

I've been using the angled pleather pads for about 2 months now on my JVC HA-SZ1000's and throb been a massive upgrade from stock. Not only do they really let you feel all the bass, but also form an incredibly tight seal for superb noise isolation.

I may order the velour angled pads to see how they compare. Less ear sweat is always nice, but I need my bass.

@aaDee - how long are you outdoors or without aircon on a daily basis? I live in Singapore and wear the pleather outside for about 1.5 hours a day with little problems.


----------



## aaDee

digispa said:


> I've been using the angled pleather pads for about 2 months now on my JVC HA-SZ1000's and throb been a massive upgrade from stock. Not only do they really let you feel all the bass, but also form an incredibly tight seal for superb noise isolation.
> 
> I may order the velour angled pads to see how they compare. Less ear sweat is always nice, but I need my bass.
> 
> @aaDee - how long are you outdoors or without aircon on a daily basis? I live in Singapore and wear the pleather outside for about 1.5 hours a day with little problems.


I travel outdoors for almost 2 hours. I'm not sure about Singapore but Mumbai is damn humid on any day of the year. It's monsoon now,so relatively cold now.(23-25 degrees and we feel its pleasant )
I'm enjoying the stock pads now but I'm sure after a month they will be useless as temperature will increase and I'll not be able to enjoy the music as I intend to. As time passes by the Velours become softer and more comfortable but at the same time bass gets reduced. I really wanted to try pleathers but I know the fact that they will be useless for most times of the year.


----------



## HiCZoK

After spending some time with extra thick pads, I think that stock hm5 pads are actually better. Softer that is.
  
 Maybe extra thick pads need some more time. I've not used them too much yet


----------



## leeperry

Yeah bass goes away on vacation with the memory foam versions, I really wish mp4nation would sell the original HM5 earpads again as their pleather is softer and they're not nearly as thick so bass is far beefier.
  
 BTW the HM5 is just another Yoga CD880 OEM, too bad I can't locate any reseller for the original earpads


----------



## nabwong

Grado HF2 with Brainwavz Red Velour. Using an Earzonk S (edit: I said "L" previously) cushion as an "adapter". First impression, sounds more even throughout the range. Tamed the highs. Opened soundstage. I'm really really pleasantly surprised. I used to find them super fatiguing. Not anymore. More impressions later. Oh yeah, this is the most comfortable grados I've ever had in my life now.


----------



## Mr Trev

nabwong said:


> Grado HF2 with Brainwavz Red Velour. Using an Earzonk L cushion as an "adapter". First impression, sounds more even throughout the range. Tamed the highs. Opened soundstage. I'm really really pleasantly surprised. I used to find them super fatiguing. Not anymore. More impressions later. Oh yeah, this is the most comfortable grados I've ever had in my life now.


 

 Did the same thing using s-cush. served the purpose until I made some cork adapters. Just got some angled pads for my hp150, and am going to try out the old pleathers on my Grados


----------



## nabwong

mr trev said:


> Did the same thing using s-cush. served the purpose until I made some cork adapters. Just got some angled pads for my hp150, and am going to try out the old pleathers on my Grados


 
  
 Made a mistake. I used S cushion. Good idea with the cork. I might try something else.


----------



## Mr Trev

Here's a pic of my Grados with the HM5 pads. The cork adapters are cheap to make, and easy to work with.


----------



## AL13N

leeperry said:


> BTW the HM5 is just another Yoga CD880 OEM, too bad I can't locate any reseller for the original earpads :devil_face:




Here you go...

Earpads, 3m Lead, Earcup/Driver: (They also sell the M2000 open-back version.)
https://www.studiospares.com/Search.aspx?eaSearch=m1000##

Earpads, 3m Lead, 1.3m Lead:
http://www.mp4nation.net/headphones-earphones/brainwavz?p=3

Can't find anyone selling the headband or open-back cups.


----------



## Mr Trev

The final verdict on HM5 pleathers pads + Grado sr125.
  
 I find them too harsh in the high frequencies. The velours do tame that end of the spectrum nicely. The track that really brought this out was Path 5 (delta) from Max Richter's From Sleep.
  
 At least using the pleather gave me a chance to wash the velours (with liquid fabric softener. Not as scratchy and they smell purty)


----------



## HiCZoK

Anyone compared stock or thick brainwavz hm5 pads to the nvx's pads ? Are the materials and memory foam the same ?
 And is there a way to order them worldwide ?


----------



## leeperry

do the angled ones kill bass even more than the flat ones?
  
*PS:* figures, duh http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-angled-memory-foam-earpad-black-suitable-for-large-over-the-ear-headphones


> due to the extra space it creates it is very likely to affect the sound. I can easily sense a loss in bass. Thus I would recommend the normal version of brainwavz pads instead.


----------



## aaDee

leeperry said:


> do the angled ones kill bass even more than the flat ones?
> 
> *PS:* figures, duh http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-angled-memory-foam-earpad-black-suitable-for-large-over-the-ear-headphones


 

 Even i would like to know that. Currently they are on sale on MP4NATION. and I definitely dont want to miss the sale.


----------



## peter123

leeperry said:


> do the angled ones kill bass even more than the flat ones?
> 
> *PS:* figures, duh http://www.mp4nation.net/brainwavz-angled-memory-foam-earpad-black-suitable-for-large-over-the-ear-headphones




Are you talking about the pleather ones? If so I don't find any og them to kill the bass. The velour does that to some extent though.

What headphones are you planning on using them with?


----------



## aaDee

peter123 said:


> Are you talking about the pleather ones? If so I don't find any og them to kill the bass. The velour does that to some extent though.
> 
> What headphones are you planning on using them with?


 

 How do they (pleather angled) change the sound on Takstar Pro80?


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> Are you talking about the pleather ones? If so I don't find any og them to kill the bass. The velour does that to some extent though.
> 
> What headphones are you planning on using them with?


 
 Just wondering, how do the angled pads compare sound wise to phones with an actual angled driver? (the x2 is angled isn't it). Similar presentation, or different altogether?


----------



## peter123

mr trev said:


> Just wondering, how do the angled pads compare sound wise to phones with an actual angled driver? (the x2 is angled isn't it). Similar presentation, or different altogether?




I've never felt the need to try any other pads on the X2's 



aadee said:


> How do they (pleather angled) change the sound on Takstar Pro80?




Unfortunately the angled pleather ones are the only flavor I don't have. I was sent the wrong ones and since I already had the Alpha Pads I didn't do anything about it.


----------



## Mr Trev

peter123 said:


> I've never felt the need to try any other pads on the X2's


 
 What I meant was does having angled pads on any pair of phones = having a pair of phones with an angled driver mounting?
  
 I do realise this is a somewhat vague question, just looking for a generalization. I thought I read that the x2 has an angled driver, and wondered if your pro-80(?) with the angled pads changed presentation to something more like the x2 (soundstage, specifically) or do you find that the only thing changed is the comfort level.
  
 Hope I 'splained it a little better


----------



## leeperry

mr trev said:


> What I meant was does having angled pads on any pair of phones = having a pair of phones with an angled driver mounting?


 
  
 Not really because angling the drivers using thicker earpads at the back will increase the distance from the eardrum which will drastically worsen both clarity and bass response. Ideally you want drivers to be as close to your skull as possible, reason why the regular Yoga CD880 earpads are bassier than the memory foam versions.
  


peter123 said:


> What headphones are you planning on using them with?


 
  
 Vintage orthos mostly.


----------



## AdamDj




----------



## Don Workinson

adamdj said:


>


 
  
 Does look sexy. Which HP is that?


----------



## jackharm

Looks like a m50x


----------



## AdamDj

don workinson said:


> Does look sexy. Which HP is that?


 ATH M50 modificated cable to be removable


----------



## jiAmnesiAc

Just created an account to add my experience using the hybrid ear pads with my DT990s (600ohm model).
  
 Recently I've found myself not using my Beyers that much as they were a bit uncomfortable. I have good size ears and the stock pads are just to thin causing my ear to rub the inner foam (can't stand that). The stock ones also partially rested on my outer ear. I pulled the trigger on the hybrid pads hoping they would fit and not change the sound of my Beyers too much.
  
 The pads look to be well constructed. Install was easer then I expected. Even though these are more oval shaped there is enough material and stretch to get them around the edge of the cans. I think the trick is to stretch them from the inside using your pointer finger. Just be carful as the plastic edge of the Beyers is sharp and may cut into the material.
  
 So the important part, they are supper comfortable and fit great. Being thicker helps a lot. The also provide a bit more isolation then the stock pads (I assume this is from the pleather). Sound wise I was not happy at first. I'm fighting a head cold right now so I'm sure that is not helping . They changed the bass signature a bit, seemed muddy to me. Also treble was reduced somewhat (I really like highs that...sparkle). Seeing as the Brainwavz pads have a liner in the opening and the stock pads do not, I went ahead and carefully cut the liner out and reinstalled. Perfect! That did the trick and helped a good bit returning the sound to what it was before. Bass is sill a bit more pronounced, unless that is just my stopped up head, but not muddy.
  
 If you happen to be on the fence with these for the DT990/880/770s I'd say go for it.


----------



## RyGuy139252

Will these brainwavz pads fit the noontec hammo s?


----------



## Mad Max

ryguy139252 said:


> Will these brainwavz pads fit the noontec hammo s?


 
  
 Judging from photos, HM5s should fit.  They will stretch a bit to do so, it may be troublesome the first time you put them on.  I doubt that they will need to be stretched as much as is necessary for DT770 or K553.
 So 99.99999% confidence of them fitting that Noontec, haha.


----------



## RyGuy139252

mad max said:


> Judging from photos, HM5s should fit.  They will stretch a bit to do so, it may be troublesome the first time you put them on.  I doubt that they will need to be stretched as much as is necessary for DT770 or K553.
> So 99.99999% confidence of them fitting that Noontec, haha.




Thanks. I contacted Mp4nation asking for the measurements on the pads and the noontec ones don't go all the way over my ears so I will need new pads anyway. Will measure noontec and post when it's all said and done.


----------



## Nachash

They're listed as compatible with the K701? how's that possible with all those proprietary clamps on the AKG ones?
 Also, is there a difference in sound between the oem ones and the hm5?


----------



## Mad Max

It must mean that that someone successfully stretched a pair onto the cups of a K701/Q701/K702/etc., and notified mp4nation.  Impressive.  I was afraid of tearing a pair when stretching them onto my K553 as it is.  Nowadays, I can pull off and screw-on the pads I put on my K553 very easily.
 No photos of the K70x feat, though.  I did find photos of a K240 with HM5 pads in a quick Google search, it's not that much smaller than K701, if I'm not mistaken.
 Note that K240 doesn't have a proprietary system for attaching the earpads.


----------



## razzer001

mad max said:


> It must mean that that someone successfully stretched a pair onto the cups of a K701/Q701/K702/etc., and notified mp4nation.  Impressive.  I was afraid of tearing a pair when stretching them onto my K553 as it is.  Nowadays, I can pull off and screw-on the pads I put on my K553 very easily.
> No photos of the K70x feat, though.  I did find photos of a K240 with HM5 pads in a quick Google search, it's not that much smaller than K701, if I'm not mistaken.
> Note that K240 doesn't have a proprietary system for attaching the earpads.


 
  
 Just to keep in mind, some people are not only stretching, they are also loosening the stitching on the back ring in order to get the earpads to fit their headphones.
  
 I also want to point out there are now different color Angled earpads available (can be purchased on amazon.com and brainwavzaudio.com)


----------



## Nachash

mad max said:


> It must mean that that someone successfully stretched a pair onto the cups of a K701/Q701/K702/etc., and notified mp4nation.  Impressive.  I was afraid of tearing a pair when stretching them onto my K553 as it is.  Nowadays, I can pull off and screw-on the pads I put on my K553 very easily.
> No photos of the K70x feat, though.  I did find photos of a K240 with HM5 pads in a quick Google search, it's not that much smaller than K701, if I'm not mistaken.
> Note that K240 doesn't have a proprietary system for attaching the earpads.


 

 They're listed as compatible on the brainwavz site itself
 http://www.brainwavzaudio.com/collections/accessories/products/headphone-pad-hybrid
  
  
  
  
 edit. wth, I'm probably gonna try. If it goes wrong I'm gonna keep the pads for a grado or something else.
 Which model should I get? The hybrid/velour/pleather?
  
  
 edit2. found this
 https://imgur.com/a/ZEAQb
 not looking that good, I'm gonna skip it


----------



## fiascogarcia

Has anyone tried to fit these on Senn HD6XX phones?  Thanks!


----------



## gmaister22

These will make my ATH-M50X less bassy? I really don't want to lose any of the bass on my cans.
  
 I have the black ones and i'm between the dark red or the bright red, cant decide..
  
 The current stock pads tend to become uncomfy after sometime, i really want to replace them without losing any bass though


----------



## Mad Max

I say that they don't, others say yes.
 The headphone takes on a lass in-your-face sound as a result, which gives the illusion of reduced bass.  Stock earpads ruin the fine, natural-sounding midrange that M50 drivers are capable of, though, and HM5s bring that out.


----------



## OldDude04

First time poster, long time lurker. I've got a set of the Brainwavz HM5 pads on my JVC HA-SZ2000's and I'm in love. The stock ear pads were too shallow and my ears would touch the driver. Since the HA-SZ2000's hit so hard I was worried I'd lose some of it, but the pads actually improved the sound. They opened the sound stage up a bit due to the distance from my ears without any loss of bass or treble. The mids still needed to be EQ'ed, but that was the same way on the stock pads. I can now wear the phones for multiple hours without fatigue.
  
  
 I'd add some pics, but apparently you can't do that on your first post.


----------



## OldDude04

olddude04 said:


> First time poster, long time lurker. I've got a set of the Brainwavz HM5 pads on my JVC HA-SZ2000's and I'm in love. The stock ear pads were too shallow and my ears would touch the driver. Since the HA-SZ2000's hit so hard I was worried I'd lose some of it, but the pads actually improved the sound. They opened the sound stage up a bit due to the distance from my ears without any loss of bass or treble. The mids still needed to be EQ'ed, but that was the same way on the stock pads. I can now wear the phones for multiple hours without fatigue.
> 
> 
> I'd add some pics, but apparently you can't do that on your first post.


 
  
 Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## firstones

Thanks for the pictures, was actually looking for some pads myself to replace the stock ones. Man do they really hurt after long periods of usage. I was looking for some used/cheap JVC HAM55X or HAM77X that I can get and use those pads but they are kinda hard to find now at a cheap price. I'll just get these instead they seem cheap and easily available. 
  
 I was wondering if anyone tried the angled ones on same or similar headphones and gotten a better sound overall. Otherwise I think it's best to get the regular Memory Foam stock pads for JVC HA-SZ2000.


----------



## OldDude04

Glad to help. Because you are spot on, they really do hurt after about 90 minutes with the stock pads. I haven't tried the angled ones, only because the HA-SZ2000 has a natural bevel to the driver housing. If you take your stock pads off, you'll see what I mean. Also, just a heads up, the pads are a tight fit to put on but worth it.


----------



## OldDude04

I just got a pair of Ultrasone HFI-580's yesterday, and while they are really comfortable on the stock pads, I just had to try the HM5 pads off of my HA-SZ2000's and it was worth it. These are surely the most comfortable pair of headphones I own at the moment. I think I'm gonna order the black hybrid HM5 pads for these HFI's and put the red ones back on the JVC's. I really do seem to prefer to put HM5 pads on everything I can. Thanks Brainwavs, lol.


----------



## fiascogarcia

olddude04 said:


> I just got a pair of Ultrasone HFI-580's yesterday, and while they are really comfortable on the stock pads, I just had to try the HM5 pads off of my HA-SZ2000's and it was worth it. These are surely the most comfortable pair of headphones I own at the moment. I think I'm gonna order the black hybrid HM5 pads for these HFI's and put the red ones back on the JVC's. I really do seem to prefer to put HM5 pads on everything I can. Thanks Brainwavs, lol.


 
 I don't know......those pads look pretty sharp on those phones!


----------



## OldDude04

fiascogarcia said:


> I don't know......those pads look pretty sharp on those phones!


 
  
 Keep them red huh? I'll have to get another set for the JVC's then, can't leave them nekkid, lol.


----------



## CashNotCredit

Does anyone know if it's possible to buy another set of retention rings?


----------



## OldDude04

I decided to go ahead and put the red pads back on my HA-SZ2000, they just looked so good on there. So I ordered up some dark blue and brown just to see what they would look like on my HFI-580's. I'm feeling the blue, but tell me what y'all think.


----------



## fiascogarcia

olddude04 said:


> I decided to go ahead and put the red pads back on my HA-SZ2000, they just looked so good on there. So I ordered up some dark blue and brown just to see what they would look like on my HFI-580's. I'm feeling the blue, but tell me what y'all think.


 
 Blue is my favorite color, so there ya go!!


----------



## OldDude04

fiascogarcia said:


> Blue is my favorite color, so there ya go!!


 
  
 Yup, mine too. I think they look great.


----------



## Ophaq

Hey all, I got my new ATH M50x today and I quite like it except for the grip of a macho wrestler strangling the sides of my head (even with band pulling). So, I opted for these cups after a lot of internal debate and research. I listen to a wide variety of music so I don't want too much bass loss and I have no experience with velour. Hence, I ordered the classy pleather dark red versions because they seem 'jazzy' with the contrast of my black M50x. My ears are fairly large and fit snugly inside the OEM cups with the padding barely pressing against my ears' sides. The worst part is the pressure on my jaw, which is why I opted for these HM5 pads.
  
 I like to eat while wearing my headphones, so having the vice grip on my head makes it feel kind of awkward to chew. The airtight seal these OEM pads give my ear canal not much room to breath so I can feel a good bit of pressure in them. There seems to be more space in the HM5 which will hopefully alleviate that slightly.
  
 This thread was one of many that helped me make my decision and for that, I thank you. I'm not sure how these new pads will turn out, but I may make a comparison when I get them on 9/02/16. I've read that they make the music sound more 'roomier' as well as toning down the bass a bit (especially the velour ones). If they do, I may have to end up turning up my volume even more. On my older $40 headphones that I had for 6 years, I've always kept my volume at 5. Now with these M50x I have to turn up the volume for some things and lower it for others to hear either more detail of a song because it just sounds way better that way, or to make up for the headphones causing the audio to sound more distant and slightly muddy due to the audio being poor and/or me not being used to them.
  





  
 Wish me luck with these HM5 pads. If anyone else has opinions on these in regards to comfort and sound differences, I'd love to read them.


----------



## OldDude04

Good luck with the M50x/HM5 combo, let us know how it works out and post a pic or two. As for sound difference and bass loss, I didn't notice any loss of bass on my JVC HA-SZ2000, just an opening of the sound stage due to distance. That might just be because the JVC hit like a Mack truck and a little less bass wasn't noticeable. On my Ultrasone HFI-580 though, there was just a small bit less bass, easily EQ'ed it right back. The comfort of the HM5 pads were worth it in both cases for me.


----------



## Ophaq

I just got the HM5 pads today and I'm having a really hard time deciding  between the OEM and HM5. There literally is not much of a difference in comfort to me except the HM5 won't hurt my left ear after 4 hours or so. I used an "A State of Trance" mix on YouTube for sound testing because the quality is grand and there's lot of variations in highs to mids + bass with trance and psychedelic trance music. I also did some tests with smooth jazz.
  
 I've only done a little testing from that music between the two pads but these are my notes.
  
 M50 OEM -
 - closer more toned bass
 - sharp highs as usual
 - comfort is normal and compression is fine (I got used to it)
 - soundstage is more enclosed compared to HM5 but that's not a negative to me
 - I can hear the TV in the living room slightly less than hm5

 HM5 -
 - bass is a bit less toned and sounds more distant. I am a bit of a bass head and I liked the OEM pads more in this regard.
 - feels wider around ears and doesn't hurt them
 - slightly lower compression but same around jaw as OEM. Do they flatten out over time? That would alleviate some discomfort.
 - soundstage is a bit roomier than m50 but only slightly.
 - highs are still sharp like OEM but maybe sharper
 - comfort is about the same as OEM pads but the OEM were closer and I liked that a bit more. Maybe I just need to get used to these. They're definitely fluffier than the OEM pads.
 - I can hear the tv somewhat more clearer than the OEM but maybe I'm just imagining it because the sound isolation is hardly any different than the OEM.
  
 I had to turn up the volume a bit more on my computer to get a better feel of the bass. It did make a difference but seeing as how I had to turn up my volume for the HM5s, I'm not completely sure if I want to stick with them and compromise my hearing more so than I would with the OEM pads. This may change as I get used to the pads and so will my opinion of them.
  
 So, final conclusion:
  
 I really have no idea which to pick between these two pads. They feel pretty much the same to me, except the HM5s might be a bit more comfortable and roomier so they won't hurt my ears. The OEM pads just barely wrapped around them but would hurt an ear after long periods.
  
 Sound-wise they are pretty much the same except for the trade off of a slightly bigger soundstage for bass. The trade off isn't too large but it can be noticeable on songs that already have a weak bass to begin with. I honestly like my bass more than soundstage but the bass can most likely be corrected by a DAC in the future if I choose to get one. And it's not like you can get a bigger soundstage with a DAC. So in the long term it might be smarter to just use the HM5s just so that I don't feel like I wasted my money. They look nice too so there's that but I never leave my house with headphones anyway (yet).
  
 My opinion may be subject to change. I will try swapping back and forth between pads some time and might update this review. I don't own a cellphone or camera so I can't take pictures. Just imagine an m50x with dark red pleather pads and there you go. There's a picture somewhere on google I bet.
  
 Since I've only owned these headphones for a few days and I'm still getting used to their sound signature, changing ear pads early might be the best for me as it won't create as big of an impact like changing from my 6 year old headphones to these new m50x. I still miss those headphones, we went through a lot of music together.
  
 ----
 TL;DR - My current opinion on M50x OEM vs HM5 pads = Meh, not much of a difference (opinion subject to change).


----------



## leeperry

> Originally Posted by *Ophaq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> bass is a bit less toned and sounds more distant. I am a bit of a bass head and I liked the OEM pads more in this regard.


 
  
 you want the real non-memory foam HM5's, they don't kill bass coz they're not as thick: http://www.head-fi.org/t/741698/brainwavz-hm5-pads-different-colours-velour-leather/180#post_11929146


----------



## Ophaq

I read that the velour ones don't have as much sound isolation (which I like) and actually tone the bass down even more.


----------



## Mad Max

It occurred to me that I didn't specify _how_ to place the earpads on.
 You shouldn't be getting stronger treble, I was thinking.  Well, here's why you probably are:
  

  
 I used the pads fitted the way you see on the right side, and I'm guessing you fitted them like on the left.  Yes, it does make a small difference in sound.  Also, the earpads will conform to your head and flatten a little over time.


----------



## dbaker1981

Will these attach to the nvx clones? Or would i have to modify them? Thanks.


----------



## Salsera

dbaker1981 said:


> Will these attach to the nvx clones? Or would i have to modify them? Thanks.


 
  
 Think they will fit: measurements
  
 You may have to stretch the Earpads a bit to fit your headphones. You can follow the steps below to safely attempt to fit the earpads.

1. Remove the old earpad from your headphones exposing the Earpad bracket

 2. Place the the new earpad onto the Bracket as much as you comfortably can under the earpad bracket lining. You should be able to fit 20-30 percent under the lining. I usually fit the bracket placing the top of the "0" under first and get as much of the sides in.

 IMPORTANT: When Stretching the lining of the earpad, always place the pressure/your fingers above where the Earpads stitching meets the replacement pad bracket holder lining. If the pressure is placed on the actual earpad, it is likely to tear the lining or the stitching of the earpad or even damage the earpad.

 3. Reach into the earpad and pull/stretch the only the lining above the earpad to lining stitching, to fit over as much of both of the sides. At this point you would cover 60 to 75% of the Bracket if not more.

 4. Finally stretch the lining (still from inside the earpad above the stitching to the bracket lining) to cover the rest of the bracket at the bottom of the "0" Bracket.

 Good luck!


----------



## Happytalk

mad max said:


> I would totally be up for the circular ~90mm outer-diameter version as well.  It would rock on K545, K845, Creative Aurvana Live! 2, SRH750DJ, and more.  Full-sized audio-technica ADxxx and Axxx headphones use 90mm or 105mm pads depending on the model, but angled and the thicker side has to have a wider flap than other pads as well.  I would love an angled set for my A2000X.
> 
> The smaller, version1 regular HM5 pads are better on my 7506 than the thicker, newer version or the even thicker memory foam pads.  The latter two make the headphone shrill and very fatiguing, the thinner v1 are just right.  I scored some more v1s from another head-fier recently,  yay!



Any chance you could tell me where to get these smaller version 1 pads? I am having trouble navigating brainwavs pads. Seems the regular pleather HM5's aren't available any more either? I just inadvertently fixed my mdrv6's that I got in 1991. One of the screws came out (in 1998!) and got stuck in one of the holes of the speaker and had slightly dislodged the diaphragm. Didn't know until yesterday! Can't believe it, but they are back in action. Pretty cool. They actually have an inherently warmer sound than my later mdr7506's. The pads are long destroyed, so I'd like to try some brainwavs. The version 1 seems the way to go. Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mad Max

This might be it.  No guarantees.
 http://www.nvx.com/xre100s-comfortmax-standard-cushions/


----------



## gangstaprad

So, my Sennheiser 202ii ear pads gets warm and need a better one immediately. According to this link of the replacement of same ones http://www.ebay.com/itm/GENUINE-Ear-pads-Cushions-SENNHEISER-HD202-HD212-HD497-eH150-eH250-Foam-Earpad-/190694030487, "The Ear pads are Oval with dimensions 90mm X 68mm (3.5" X 2.7")" Therefore can someone send me link of similar size ones, preferably Velvet materiel or really soft leather, thank you!


----------



## Zack W

I was thinking about trying different pads for my HifiMan HE-5LE. I started looking at Hifiman's own pads, but people seem to like these HM5 pads better. I think I would prefer the velour or hybrid for comfort, rather than the straight pleather. What differences in sound do you guys think I should expect with either one? As it is, I think the stock 5LE feel and sound very good. I wouldn't mind if the sound stage opened up a little, but I wouldn't like to loose any bass, for example. I assume I might try the hybrids first since they're more likely to make a difference one way or the other?


----------



## mikp

sale on https://www.brainwavzaudio.com
  
 of course just after ordering another pair from mp4nation, but got some more.


----------



## Zack W

Yah, I just ordered some from amazon the other day for $29 with free 2-day shipping. The next day they were $26.50. Typical. Oh well, whatever. I decided to try the angled hybrid pads and they should arrive later today, so I'm exited to try something different. Lucky me, I had just put on my new velour pad, which is what got me thinking about pads again and I didn't throw out the old ones, so I can just steal the rings off them. I did notice that the sound opened up a little just from putting on the new pads because they are firmer than the worn out ones.


----------



## Zack W

I got them. They are not angled, I thought they were from the picture, but I didn't have a preference. Getting them installed is not for the faint of heart. Out of my 4 rings, one got destroyed. I think it might have been damaged before I started, but I definitely finished it off. In desperation to make them fit, I tried trimming down the diameter of the damaged one to see if it would go into the pads that way. It did, but the the clips were completely covered by the pads' retaining flap, or whatever that part is called. I did finally get an un-damaged, un-cut ring into the pads. I started by stretching the pads' flap by hand, around and around to loosen it up. Then I just worked it around the ring until I finally got it. Everyone talks about being careful not to damage the pad, but I think not screwing up the plastic rings by bending them is a bigger concern. I found that my tire mounting skills came into play a little bit. 
  
 First impressions? Well, the bass is not reduced in volume, but I think it has been muddied a little. Actually, I think the whole range has been muddied just a little. It's hard to describe, it's not veiled exactly, just a little blurry. Vocals seem to be more in the foreground, which I actually like. The vocals sounding like they're coming from behind the rest of the music has been my one and only negative thing I keep noticing with my HE-5LE. I think the over all tone is slightly warmer, which is OK. I was hoping the sound stage would open up a little more, but I think it's about the same. The drivers are not only not sitting farther away, but they're actually closer. Even though the pads look very thick, the foam is much softer, so they crush right in. 
  
 Comfort will take more time to figure out. So far though, I'm not impressed. Because the foam is so soft, I feel the drivers are touching my ears and I don't that. But I need to give them time and see what happens. I do think they're a bit warmer too, which isn't good.


----------



## Zack W

Been a couple days. Maybe they're growing on me. The drivers are barely touching my ears, so I don't seem to notice unless I think about it. I still think they dumb down my HE-5LE's sound in a way that doesn't suite my normal preferences, again, it's not a big change, but the change is in this direction. That said, I have to admit that some of my older music that was probably mastered for old, boomy, analogue systems really comes alive and sounds quite natural now. I think anyone who likes a more vintage sound and has turned down a pair of hifiman phones because they are slightly too harsh or whatever, might really dig this combination!


----------



## tracyrick

Is there a consensus on which way to wear the Angled pads? Elevated/thicker side in front or back? I'm finding conflicting info. when searching for this answer.


----------



## Mr Trev

Thick side at the back


----------



## Happytalk

Man. I tried to buy a pair of black ones. Seems deceptively difficult. Harder than it looks. Brainwave website. I clicked on black. Put them in my cart, then went to check out and paid. I get an email in the middle of the night saying I purchased Red. I immediately email Brainwavz in the a.m. and say I ordered black. They say it is too late, and that I should just refuse the package when it is delivered. I'm not home when the envelope was delivered so they just put it in my mailbox. The pads were delivered in 2 days (fulfilled by Amazon btw). Brainwavz says I need to pay to ship them to Hong Kong to get a "refund". Which will obviously cost more than the $18 I paid. Nice one, Brainwavz. I hope you get rid of all the colors very few people buy.


----------



## Salsera

happytalk said:


> Man. I tried to buy a pair of black ones. Seems deceptively difficult. Harder than it looks. Brainwave website. I clicked on black. Put them in my cart, then went to check out and paid. I get an email in the middle of the night saying I purchased Red. I immediately email Brainwavz in the a.m. and say I ordered black. They say it is too late, and that I should just refuse the package when it is delivered. I'm not home when the envelope was delivered so they just put it in my mailbox. The pads were delivered in 2 days (fulfilled by Amazon btw). Brainwavz says I need to pay to ship them to Hong Kong to get a "refund". Which will obviously cost more than the $18 I paid. Nice one, Brainwavz. I hope you get rid of all the colors very few people buy.


 
  
 Hi Happytalk
  
 We never change orders, in fact, we can't change products on a order on the Shopify system we use, we can only cancel them out, so if n your order has red earpads then thats what was ordered. If we actually were in the business of swapping items in a order, i am quite sure Headfi would be full of complaints and we wouldn't be so welcome here.
  
 However can you provide me your order number so i can check further on this matter.
  
 Thanks


----------



## concord72

I have the Superlux 681 and I was able to stretch regular pleather pads on, they ripped slightly but no other issues. Should I be concerned about the slight rip or are they good one, since they are on and won't be coming off?


----------



## HeretixAevum

Can anyone comment on the regular hm5 pleather pads with the Takstar Pro 80 / Kingston HyperX Cloud? I have the latter and would just like to make it a marginally roomier fit, so I'm thinking of pulling the trigger. Just wondering how it affects the sound and isolation.


----------



## Zenrap518

Brainwavz says it works with the Takstar Pro80 and i have HM5 Hybrids on my Cloud II's so it should work. They are a bit tough to put on but it's worth it. They are extremely comfy and at least with the hybrids, they dont change the sound signature much. Maybe a bit of a decrease in bass, but not much.


----------



## HeretixAevum

Cool, thanks Zenrap. I'm planning on going with the full pleather version so I would think they'll likely retain the sound better than the hybrids.


----------



## RandomSanity

Brainwavz is having a 20% off sale for Chinese New Year so I'm planning on picking up a couple pairs.
  
 So far I've got the velour pads for my HD650s in my cart.
  
 I do need a new pair of pads for my Beyerdynamic T1s and Dennon D7000 but these are both round. The D7000 uses a mounting ring so I doubt these will fit but thought I'd ask. The T1 use the same pads as the D990 I believe.. so these should fit with some effort.
  
 The sheepskin leather are tempting, anyone has tried these?


----------



## episiarch

I have both the leather and the pleather pads. To me they seem equal in comfort and sound. In appearance the pleather pads are just fine, but the leather pads are just a little more premium-looking, and a little nicer to the touch (but feel the same on my head).


----------



## garretwp

I took advantage of the coupon code and got an email a day later that the pads were not in stock. I ordered the pleather black angled pads. I then asked if they had the sheepskin angled pads in stock and was also told that they were not and they canceled my order.


----------



## digispa

firstones said:


> Thanks for the pictures, was actually looking for some pads myself to replace the stock ones. Man do they really hurt after long periods of usage. I was looking for some used/cheap JVC HAM55X or HAM77X that I can get and use those pads but they are kinda hard to find now at a cheap price. I'll just get these instead they seem cheap and easily available.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone tried the angled ones on same or similar headphones and gotten a better sound overall. Otherwise I think it's best to get the regular Memory Foam stock pads for JVC HA-SZ2000.




I have angled pleather on my HA-SZ1000's and it's definitely better overall sound. At least better than stock pads. Like Old man said, better sound stage overall. Also will have enough bass to give you a headache Can't say how they compare to flat HM5 pads though, as I've never had them.


----------



## SAMplify101

do the hm5 pads settle over time, slowly bringing back the bass that may have been lost when the pleather pads are first installed?


----------



## Aradea

Hi guys,

I've been thinking to change the original velours of my beyer dt880.
Cant decide between lambskin and pleather.. and should I go standard or angled?
*dont know yet what is the advantage of angled pads

I'd appreciate the advice, thanks


----------



## Aradea

aradea said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been thinking to change the original velours of my beyer dt880.
> Cant decide between lambskin and pleather.. and should I go standard or angled?
> ...




No one?


----------



## OldDude04

Angled pads attempt to bring the driver of the headphone more inline allowing it to fire directly into the ear canal. They can also help with some headphones that have an issue sealing along the rear of the cup (behind your ear). Now whether or not that helps or hurts the sound of your headphone is down to individual headphones. I use standard HM5 pads on several of my headphones. I figure that the designers wanted their headphones to fire into my ears they way they did when I bought them, so I don't add angle where it wasn't meant to be. Just my opinion, YMMV. As for lambskin vs pleather, the lambskin wins hands down for me. They feel better against my head and breathe a bit more than the pleather.


----------



## Aradea

olddude04 said:


> Angled pads attempt to bring the driver of the headphone more inline allowing it to fire directly into the ear canal. They can also help with some headphones that have an issue sealing along the rear of the cup (behind your ear). Now whether or not that helps or hurts the sound of your headphone is down to individual headphones. I use standard HM5 pads on several of my headphones. I figure that the designers wanted their headphones to fire into my ears they way they did when I bought them, so I don't add angle where it wasn't meant to be. Just my opinion, YMMV. As for lambskin vs pleather, the lambskin wins hands down for me. They feel better against my head and breathe a bit more than the pleather.



Thanks.

Any noticable difference in sound between lambskin and pleather?


----------



## OldDude04

aradea said:


> olddude04 said:
> 
> 
> > Angled pads attempt to bring the driver of the headphone more inline allowing it to fire directly into the ear canal. They can also help with some headphones that have an issue sealing along the rear of the cup (behind your ear). Now whether or not that helps or hurts the sound of your headphone is down to individual headphones. I use standard HM5 pads on several of my headphones. I figure that the designers wanted their headphones to fire into my ears they way they did when I bought them, so I don't add angle where it wasn't meant to be. Just my opinion, YMMV. As for lambskin vs pleather, the lambskin wins hands down for me. They feel better against my head and breathe a bit more than the pleather.
> ...


 
  
 In mids and highs, I'd say no. In the lows I'd say the lambskin transfers more of the sub bass to my head, but it's not a drastic difference.


----------



## razzer001

Heya, i just wanted to post a update here that Brainwavz now have round shaped earpads, the current Brainwavz earpads are oval shaped. We have them in pleather (various colors), velour and sheepskin, they are as well made as our other earpads, using high quality materials and super comfortable memory foam. Dimensions are posted on the product pages.

They are priced the same as the oval earpads and are available on Brainwavzaudio.com, Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk and many of our resellers around the globe:

Brainwavz Audio: https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/search?type=product&q=round+earpads

Amazon.com: https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Brainwaz+round+earpads

Amazon.co.uk (ships to all of UK & EU): https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=brainwavz+round+earpads

I am also happy to announce that we are working on XL size earpads that can fit larger over the ear headphones, they will be in stock around the end of July (price still to be confirmed), here is a sneak peek:


----------



## Mr Trev

razzer001 said:


> Heya, i just wanted to post a update here that Brainwavz now have round shaped earpads, the current Brainwavz earpads are oval shaped. We have them in pleather (various colors), velour and sheepskin, they are as well made as our other earpads, using high quality materials and super comfortable memory foam. Dimensions are posted on the product pages.
> 
> They are priced the same as the oval earpads and are available on Brainwavzaudio.com, Amazon.com, Amazon.co.uk and many of our resellers around the globe:
> 
> ...



Sweet. Are there also going to be hybrid and angled versions too?


----------



## mikp

are the xl also in velour? I have a takstar 671 and i find it mnuch better than my dt770 and others, but they are big. The normal hm5 does not fit


----------



## Roderick

Has brainwavz lowered their quality standard? In the past I have had many oval pleathers and velours. On he400i I had round leather pads.

Today I received oval leather pads and they're pretty crappy. Some parts line up nicely others bulge out. 
Wrinkled at the seam


Opening at the back is tilted and not centered.
Looks like something some kid made in home EC class.  For $40 these are a joke.


----------



## razzer001

With natural leather pads the material may have wrinkling as it's not synthetic, however the wrinkling and bulging will normally go away when fitted to a headphone as this will stretch and pull the materials into place.

I am not discounting that the stitching could be off, we do produce A LOT of these and they are essentially all hand made, there is always the chance a few have their stitching misaligned, if such is the case, even after fitting them on to a headphone the appearance won't change.

If the latter is the case, please contact our support (help@yourbrainwavz.com) and they will assist to have them replaced. However in most cases these issues will resolve themselves upon fitting to a headphones.

Apologies in advance for any inconvenience caused, but I do thank you for purchasing our products.


----------



## Roderick

Thank you for your response. I value such customer service. I'll see how it goes once I get to test them for a while.


----------



## leeperry

No BF sale this year huh?


----------



## suman134

leeperry said:


> No BF sale this year huh?


https://www.brainwavzaudio.com/blogs/news/black-friday-cyber-monday-deals-live-now


----------



## leeperry

Lol yeah, 1 hour after I sent them an email and posted here their newsletter gave the good news indeed 

Email says "25% off earpads" and "_Get this offer now"_, this page says "15% off coupon" for XL earpads but still $25.99 huh: https://www.amazon.com/BRAINWAVZ-Large-Replacement-Memory-Earpads/dp/B076SGPZ2D


----------



## leeperry (Nov 24, 2018)

.


----------

